
Reach Customers on Facebook Messenger Using the Twilio Messaging API - melvinmt
https://www.twilio.com/messaging-apps
======
melvinmt
Note: if you choose to reach someone over the phone number linked to their
Messenger ID, there's a one-time $99 fee to Facebook.

